# Kayaking and Beer



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I like Pilsner Urquell too, but Chezcvar is even better!


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

nothing like a wicked headache from kind heady microbrews!!! I'd rather knock back a case of swill then drink "real" beer.

Long Live Olympia and Old Style!!!

any one up for a game of Edward Forty Hands?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

OH no he di-in't.

Okay, I'll concede that it's not the best beer out there. BUT there are certain times when livin the highlife is the only way. When I come off the water or off the trail I want something that is beer yet quenches my thirst. My favorite beers (Guinness, New Castle, Theakston, UK ales et al) don't do the trick like the girl on the moon.

There's a time and a place. Will you see me belly up to the bar and order a highlife? No. Will you see me walk into the co'na sto and pick up a thirty pack with a boat on my car? HELLS YEAH. Especially if you were at my co'na sto fifteen minutes ago.

Time to go boatin'. Peace.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

As a brewer, I can tell you that there is no way in hell that any of the Budmillercoors is anywhere near 6.0%. If you are just looking for a buzz, try some Colt 45 or such, but you will never see me drinking that crap.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

High Life or SKA is the only way to go!

Best reason for drinkin the high life (other than the peer group) is that if you want to carry a 12er in the back of your sled for half a day and not have 80% of them brake - drink High Life. By far the strongest can of them all followed by bush light, coors, and finally bud. 

Another good reason to live the High Life


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm shocked that PBR has not been mentioned. The Blue Ribbon of beers is the greatest - even out of a bootie.


----------



## thedude1683 (May 1, 2005)

DALE'S PALE ALE... canned goodness... best river beer out there. Old Chub too if your looking for that head buzz, those folks in Lyons have got the right idea for us river rats.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

I like PBR for cheap beer ,Old Style is even ok, My main point is how ridiculously bad Miller is,have you no taste buds man!I think it's ales and dark beers which tend to give monster headaches if you over doit ,while I respect thier craftsmanship,I prefer high quality Pilsners and Lagers.I notice alot of boaters drinking Dale's and OLD CHUB, never see um' anywhere else.
It was very popular to drink an 18 pack of Little Kings when I was in high school.UMMMM Iriquois Brands Champale ...er yuck

Also hangover + sit-on-top+undercut= near death experience


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

That's what you get for paddling a sit-on-top...and for hating the champagne of beers. :wink:


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

highlife is the cristal of shitty beers. however, whoever that was that mentioned they have a good can hasnt dragged many. i had a highlife can fail on me in a bacon bomb attempt, label wasnt even worn off yet. only one that ever has. damn thing was worn thin from a few measly days in cat water and upon heating the sum bitch sprung a leak. ruined the whole nights pyrotechnics show....well aside from the flaming tumbleweed. i ruined that one myself.


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

I know there's someone out there that feels the way that I do - I've read his tag - it says "CoorsOG." If it's cheap beer that you're drinking, there really is nothing like a Coors. If it's beer-pong or snappa, then Coors Light is probably the way to go. It helps that I get if for 30cents a beer, I suppose anything is good at that price. 

I used to drink Olympia from those cool little bottles, but they're not making them any more... so sad. I really miss the cap ridels Some of 'em were impossible after a 12 pack. There was a lot of the champagne of beers back then too... one time, this kid we all knew said he could get Miller Light (argh) for 5$ a case, so we bought $100 worth of it - lasted 3 months, haven't had one since!

Sit-on-topers drink Zima


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

well - if you cant take glass and you are poor like me - hamms is my choice, then budwiser select, then mgd. sorry you snooty types dont want to boat with me.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

paddlebizzle said:


> I'm shocked that PBR has not been mentioned. The Blue Ribbon of beers is the greatest - even out of a bootie.



I just started on that beer this year!!! :lol: 
But, no seriously, river beer-of-choice for me is Becks in a can (yes, I said _*CAN*_ and that red can Mexi beer, Tecate.


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Old Chub is just about the nastiest swill I've put in my body...especially warm on a Westwater trip when the air's about 90 degrees.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

*major considerations:*

There are definately different beers for different trips. Overnighters + raft, PBR is probably the beer for the trip. Glass bottles arent very convienient on
overnighters but good beer in the middle of nowhere is hard to beat. Corona at the take out (if its sunny) and Guinness (if its snowing). Playboating .. depends on if there is an audience or not .. Gimme something hoppy, or nothing at all. Creeking, nothing at all, cept maybe for something strong at the take out.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Beav212 said:


> . . . If it's cheap beer that you're drinking, there really is nothing like a Coors.
> 
> I used to drink Olympia from those cool little bottles, but they're not making them any more... so sad. I really miss the cap ridels Some of 'em were impossible after a 12 pack. . . . . sit on topper's drink Zima



I couldn't agree with you more!!! :lol:


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

routter said:


> Old Chub is just about the nastiest swill I've put in my body...especially warm on a Westwater trip when the air's about 90 degrees.



Ohhhhhh. . . .NASTY!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

When you can leave a cooler of beer in your car at the take-out, there's no reason not to go for a good bottle. Killian's and 1554 get my vote.

COUNT


----------



## spanky23 (Feb 23, 2006)

hamms 'from the land of sky blue waters"


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*real test*

The real test of a cheap canned beer is day 12-18 of a Grand Canyon trip. It amazing what you learn. Miller of any stripe does not pass the test. Neither does moosehead. What passed on the last trip: Modelo, Hamm's, and Old milwaukee. (Not a bud fan, so we didn't test it.) And lite beers are horrible in this scenario.

YMMV

It has got to quench thirst, not be sweet, and taste good lukecool. Not all beers can stand the test.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Here here for OLD MILL! Especially the tall boys. I honestly can't explain why I have forsaken the Old Mill poundaz. Next purchase at the licka sto...

and if your take out is more public or you're at a play park cans are much more clandestine...you can slip them in a cozy and hey, maybe you're enjoying a coke? Johnny Law is less likely to give a shit if he doesn't see a brown bottle. I think anyway. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't believe you novices are still leaving your beer in a cooler at the takout. They've got beer in plastic bottles now; just throw them in the stern under your float bag and you can pound'em at scouts, safety meetings, and lunch breaks. They are also resealable for those inconvenient pullovers when you get caught in too much of a hurry.

-d


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

All about the Tecate. A veritable fortress of the stuff for multi day trips. Lots of lime to kill the giardia on the pop top. 

Good beer in a can. Anything from Newcastle to SKAy (cuz they are so Gay...LOL) to Old Chub. Love micro and swill. I'll take a Rainer or a Shlitz (the beer that made milwalke famous) anyday over Budcrap. Saw a new grenade style beer at the store the other day...don't remember the name though. 

To Beer...the cause OF and solution TO All of life's problems - Homer Simpson


Homer - "No TV and No Beer make Homer go...?"

Marge - "Crazy"

Homer - " Don't mind if I do...Ahahahahahaha...


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

> If it's cheap beer that you're drinking, there really is nothing like a Coors. If it's beer-pong or snappa, then Coors Light is probably the way to go. It helps that I get if for 30cents a beer, I suppose anything is good at that price.


Boaters chould never drink coors... pete coors' politics are almost enough, never mind the fact that his factory pollutes water, his landowner/water rights issues burn boaters all the time, and his factory gets its water from the mag-chloride slurry coming off of I-70 (hope you clear crik boaters wear ear/nose plugs!)

Lucky Lager before (luck is always good), PBR during (it must have won a blue ribbon at some point), and the good sh** (black butte porter beats any colorado swill) after!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Pete Coors must be a boater because his beer is like sex on a raft.

Dont overlook Fosters Oil cans or Heiney in a can unless you consider imports unpatriotic


----------



## speicher (Jul 9, 2004)

SKA in the can!


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Very entertaining thread! PBR is waiting in the cooler, hands down, for every run but Bitch Creek, when Bitch Creek ESB seems to be the appropriate choice. How many rivers or creeks have a beer named after them?

Doug


----------



## Crazy Mo Fo J (Mar 15, 2004)

Screamer's (Gennesee Cream Ale), PBR, Coors, Foster (Oil Cans), Guiness Pub Draughts. In order for rivers.....


I won't turn down any of the others either though...... :idea:


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

A bunch of dandies. There is way more swill out there than mentioned. What about Stag, Black Labal, Bergie, or even the store brand in the white can that just says beer. Those have all been drunk on many of long float trip I have been on.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

how is coors like sex on a raft? ive had both and cant seem to come up with many simliarities. 

the best cans for the river are the 5 or 8 gallon ones.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

zbaird said:


> how is coors like sex on a raft? ive had both and cant seem to come up with many simliarities.



Fuckin close to water


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

You can't say you've had river beer until you've tried the mystery beer!! Its all about grabbing a few cases of PBR, MGD, Tecate, Old Swill, Olympia, Schlitz, Beast, Beast light, Natty Light, Dale's Pale Ale, Newcastle and if you're really lucky, Pig's Eye, and mix them all up in a drag bag. Drag that sum bitch behind your motorized party barge on cataract for the 50 mile of sandy flatwater on the way in. By day two or three, all the lables are completely gone and you're left with a bag of silver cans. Shotgun away!


----------



## onebakedpotato (May 12, 2005)

For an overnight or multiday it just has to be in a can and the cheepest thing on the shelves. I don't have any favorites. Don't forget to drink equal parts water. Pre made margs in a plastic jug and vino in a box for the evenings.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Life is too short to drink shitty beer!!!!


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

After paddling beer is like sex with me. Some is better but none of it is bad. sj


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Ay Carumba!Beer sure is popular,we'll have to start a dirt weed vs. kindbud thread,or maybe a sex one.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Z, I am still bummed about that bacon bomb. highlife really failed us there. However, more white gas on the tumbleweed is a necessity for next time. We'll get redemption on the shores of the ark this summer!

I however love the high life. If it gets warm then cold then warm again, it tastes about the same. That way I don't have to worry about throwing a 30 pack in the truck and going on the road trip with bad beer! 

Also, anyone advocating for glass bottles must by definition be a shitty boater. It is not possible to go on boating trips for weeks on end, have cold beers at every take out and not have broken glass everywhere without bringing cans. Bottles are only for the occasional weekend warrior and civilization. 

Finially, the very best beer in a can is Onary Amber by Tommy Knockers. Anyone know of a liquor store that carries it regularly. They're hard to find. The Amber is not hoppy like dales or heavy like the chubb. Great takeout beer. End.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

It's hard to alter the taste of something that has no taste. Mega swill, cold or warm, doesn't matter.

If you look around, you can find some pretty good beer in cans these days, but it still tastes better when it's poured into a glass, plastic of course on the river.

My favorite river beer is whatever my latest creation is, poured from a plastic 2 liter bottle into a suitable vessel. I always carry enough to share.


----------

